# Utah State Pigeon Genome Project



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I have not finished this entire article but it appears that Utah state has been workng to crack the pigeon genome with some success.


http://phys.org/news/2013-01-decoded-pigeon-genome-reveals-secrets.html


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://biologylabs.utah.edu/shapiro/Shapiro_Lab/Publications.html


----------

